# where to get co2 in atlanta area?



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

i just took the plunge and decided to go pressurized.
i got a jbj regulator from ebay and now i need a place to get co2.
where do you guys go to refill in this area/where's the best (cheapest) place to buy a cylinder?
preferably the roswell area but any hints as to where to go would be nice.

thanks-
alan


----------



## goodfortune (Mar 1, 2006)

Try looking up welding shops for your 1st bottle. For refills try this source; they have the best price for refills, IME:

Beverage Control

They may also have bottles for sale, but call ahead first. Good luck!!!

- Michael


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

thanks! kinda far from me though...


----------



## K House (Feb 2, 2006)

When I was looking for a CO2 tank, I spent 2 days calling welding companies. They all talked to me like I was nuts. Then finally a welder recommended Cintas - the fire extinguisher folks. And sure enough, they had them. I drove over to the shop in Kennesaw and they were just nice as could be. Said that they have several "fish people" who get tanks and refills from them. Kennesaw isn't too far from Roswell but I'm sure they have other locations too. Just call and ask.


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

thanks...

i spent like tons of time on google looking for a place and its really hard to find a place online. i'll check out cintas and bev control to see their prices. it seems like alot of the places i find are really far, dont have much information about it or just too expensive.

ps..
what kind of co2 exactly are you using?
i've been looking online and i think too much information is a bad thing because i always thought there was 1 kind. but i'm seeing different mix ratio's of gases. if you can clarify it for me, i'd be really grateful.


----------



## K House (Feb 2, 2006)

Beverage Control will only refill your tank. They can't (won't) sell you the actual tank. And I called a few paintball places too but the only have those little tanks. You would have to refill it once or twice a month. Yuck.

I don't know that I specified a kind of CO2. I told them I needed a tank of CO2 and they sold me one. When I get home tonight I'll look on my tank to see if it has any details about the contents.

I saw a couple of tanks for sale on aquabid when I was searching for one. But with shipping, it was really expensive and it has to be shipped empty so you would still have to find a place to fill it.


----------



## SvenRhapsody (Feb 3, 2006)

I looked up welding supply stores on http://www.superpages.com using the search by distance option. It'll show you the closest ones. Call them to make sure they have a c02 tank. They all should. Then just go pick it up. I think I paid around $70 for my tank (it was 4 years ago so I could be way off, but I don't think it was any more than that.) I got one of the larger (20lb?) tanks about 2' tall. I've had it filled once since i got it and it was around $15.

I read various discussions about medical grade, food grade, and welding grade c02 but haven't had any problems with my welding grade.
Good Luck.


----------



## goodfortune (Mar 1, 2006)

I wasn't aware that there are different grades of CO2, but it makes sense. I got my 1st 5# bottle at Holox (name has changed since) on Northside Dr. about 2 years ago for ~ $80 as I remember. I got my CO2 refills at a welding shop before I discovered beverage control. My tank and I have never noticed a difference between welding and food grade CO2 

FWIW, beverage control sells CO2 as well as "draft gas," which is a mixture of nitrogen and CO2 for beer makers; be sure to specify CO2 for your refills if you ever use them.

- Michael


----------

